# Oakthorpe Lake



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

I took my canoe from Obetz out to Oakthorpe this week. I had three quarters of a tank of gas when I got out there. When I got back to my car after fishing for about five hours, I noticed the fuel door was open and the gas cap was hanging. When I got back in the car, I had less than an eighth of a tank left. The fishing was good that day, but this incident may have turned me off to this lake for the rest of the year. I didn't even have cell service to call the sheriff. If you go out there, make sure you invest in a locking gas cap and don't leave anything in your car of value.


----------



## wallydiver (Jul 24, 2009)

The banjo music in the distance should have been a tip off.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I live just a few miles from there - The Local Fire Dept/Squad always CC or wait for the sheriff when on a run there. around the ramp it's not a good area - way back in BFE on a dead end road - all of the trashed mobile homes ( a few of them are nothing but the frame) tell it all. My son wanted to fish there, so we put the boat in last weekend, but with all the lilly pads, it was a pain getting to and from the ramp. I kept the truck and trailer down by the water so I could try to keep an eye on it, (and yes, I was armed). There were quite a few problems with cars being vandalized (and a few were shot at) a few years ago, thought all that crap was over. I don't plan on going back anytime soon, too many other places to fish where i don't have to worry. 

(by the way, I don't worry about the banjo music, I only worry when it stops)


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

It's really a disappointment. I'd been gone serving on active duty for most of the last decade, and was excited to get back out there and fish now that I've moved back to Ohio. I'd read some bad reports of vandalism and such, but those were dated a few years back. I thought maybe no new was good news. I guess I should have stayed in view of my vehicle. The last time I was at Oakthorpe, my buddy and I had to run a couple off who came back there and were checking out the other vehicles parked near ours. 

On the way out, there was a couple stripping all the copper out of the most recently vacated trailer. Just the look of the place on the way in should have been ominous enough to get me to turn around.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Its got to be someone is lives right by there imo. I havnt hit that lake since the report last year about the gas stealing and vandalism.


----------



## picktowndad (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear your bad experience. I posted two years ago on my experience with some one shooting into the water 15 ft from our boat on the side of the lake by private property. Came back home reported to the Fairfield County sheriff substation in Picktown. They didn't seem to care one way or the other. 
I have been back twice since then and always parked my truck and trailer so I can see it from my spots. I would think from the posts they could at lease make a occasional stop by. By the way I always have protection now when going to Oakthorpe. It is a sad day when you have to worry about your safety and or property when enjoying a day or night fishing.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

A couple years ago I was fishing Oakthorpe and I was heading in to trailer the boat and there was a ODNR and also a ODNR not in uniform there. They were checking out a guy with jugs and a open fire on the other side of the lake. Since the report about the stolen gas and break in a couple years ago I havnt been there since.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

It's pathetic that one can't go to this lake and totally relax. One of the main aspects of fishing. Does this lake still have pike swimming in it. At one time I read during the eighties that there was a small population present.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I went there a few times in the past. I remember the last time I went. Nice day, lots of folks outside their homes on the way in. The way they stared at me made me think I was fresh meat. I kept an eye on my truck. SOme boys came down in a rusted out pick up so I paddled back towards the ramp. They got out of their truck and when they saw me they got back in and headed up the hill. Never been back.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I fished there about 4 or 5 years ago with a friend and had lots of trouble getting the boat in and out so I have not been back since. Sorry to hear about your bad situation buckeyesailor.


----------

